# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Đà Lạt- Toàn Quốc - Hết tiền tiêu, người yêu tôi cũng bán-ASM66AC-ASD24AA

## occutit

Em đang hết tiền xa đoạ. Tìm mãi xem trong nhà có gì để bán không thì lòi ra 3 thằng này, lôi ra bán luôn vì để lâu quá không dùng.

Em bán hình trên 7.5 triệu ạ.

0934592468 Vũ

----------


## occutit

Em gõ nhầm cái tựa đề ạ. ASM66AA như hình, không phải AC ạ.

----------


## mig21

ướt bàn phím rồi occutit ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

Giá ngon như con gà con, đang ham hố cho phần điều khiển máy c frame mini của em.... đang cân đối tiền bạc lại, mua nhiều quá hết tiền rồi.

----------


## writewin

giá tốt quá, có tổng cộng bao nhiêu bộ vậy, 
anh nam mua thiếu chịu ko, he he mai gởi vào cho anh luôn ^^

----------


## Gamo

cho trả góp 20 năm được ko? :x

----------


## occutit

Bác trả em 95%, còn 5% em cho bác gop 20 năm cũng được ạ. Giá này tốt gì :Frown:  em mong trong tuần này bán được. Vì phải trả nợ cho người ta  :Frown: (

----------


## im_atntc

Giá rẽ bất ngờ, chủ thớt còn giảm 5% nữa kìa, bộ này làm máy mini khỏi chê luôn..

----------


## occutit

ế. Em có nói giảm 5% đâu ạ, cho trả góp thôi ạ. Bác đừng hiểu nhầm. Con này dùng cho máy khắc bé bé thì không phải lăn tăn. Vì em vừa mua mấy con động cơ của bác Gamo nên bác ấy mua thì em phải discount thôi ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Em phải bán gấp vì cần tiền mua sắt để làm máy á  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe giá quá tốt rồi, hồi đầu em tưởng dễ kiếm, ai dè kiếm lòi mắt luôn. Cơ mà dạo này chi phí nhiều quá nên em nhát tay rồi, ko dám đốt tiền nữa :-)

----------


## occutit

:Smile: ) Vâng. Cái này cho trục x và z máy khắc gỗ thì vô đối. Riêng con 66 thì máy mini hoặc z thôi. X phải to hơn hoặc qua dây đai. Cám ơn bác về mấy em động cơ. Khà khà. Lúc nào bác cần driver thì hú em, em có giá tốt cho bác luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## occutit

Ăn mừng ngày bị ban nick. Em chán đời bán giá đặc biệt. 6.6 triệu cho ba bộ. Chỉ bán 1 lúc 3 bộ  :Wink:  Chỉ bán giảm giá tới lúc em lập nick mới bên kia thôi ạ =))

----------


## CKD

> Ăn mừng ngày bị ban nick. Em chán đời bán giá đặc biệt. 6.6 triệu cho ba bộ. Chỉ bán 1 lúc 3 bộ  Chỉ bán giảm giá tới lúc em lập nick mới bên kia thôi ạ =))


Chúc mừng bác đã được tặng cái gạch giống e.
Giá thơm quá mà giờ ở nhà còn quá trời step + driver... nên chưa dám hốt...

----------


## hitoshi88

Sao bị ban nick thế bác ơi

----------


## occutit

No reazền bác ạ. Tiền bạc có thể là thứ quyết định da mặt dày hay mỏng bác ạ.



Hàng chỉ khoe chứ không bán  :Frown:

----------


## ga_cnc

Trang web đó ngày xưa cũng vì cộng đồng lắm chứ, mà bây giờ vì "tiền đồng" nhiều hơn  :Cool: 
Thật ra thì trang web nào cũng cần kinh phí để hoạt động, nhưng cách làm bên đó như thế là không ổn, thử hỏi một trang web mà chỉ có người hỏi, không có ai biết để trả lời thì có tồn tại được không? em thì đã không thèm vào trả lời từ dạo đó rồi (đúng ra mà nói là không biết để gì để trả lời hahaha  :Embarrassment:  ) các bác hãy nhường quyền trả lời lại cho admin và các mod bên đó, quyền lợi phải đi đôi với nghĩa vụ chứ nhỉ, các bác chứ giành quyền trả lời miết thì... càng ngày giá thuê sẽ càng mắc cho coi  :Stick Out Tongue:  (sorry vì đã spam  :Wink:  )
@Loại 70A này mới thấy lần đầu luôn á, không bán thì cũng cho biết giá rổ để ae tham khảo đi bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huanpt

MR-J2S-70A là của Ghoang. Hắn mong 2 tháng nay rồi, tớ biết vụ này vì con mo tơ là do tớ xúi hắn mua.  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Mấy con Alpha step đã đi theo một anh trai đẹp rồi ạ. Lát nữa em phải đi ăn mừng vụ bị ban nick. He he. 

Sắp tới em có về một ít spindle 3kw loại 4 bi 7 bạc thường và bạc gốm. 18K RPM cho máy quảng cáo hoặc nhôm/đồng.

----------


## occutit

Em bán xong 3 bộ rồi à. Bây giờ ai mua em chỉ dám bán lẻ 2.5 triệu 1 bộ. Em còn vài bộ. Do mới được đại ca bán cho mấy con động cơ nên vẫn còn để làm máy. He he.

----------


## writewin

ai za làm máy xong chưa giao máy nên chưa có tiền, chậm chân tí rồi mất mấy bộ alfa thơm giá rẻ rồi, bùn quá,

----------


## Nam CNC

Em.... em là anh chàng đẹp trai chịu chơi mua đó ..... cho nó hoàn chỉnh từ phần cơ đến phần điều khiển luôn. Một hai hôm nữa gom đầy đủ đồ rồi chụp hình luôn thể, lần nay chơi full option luôn từ 3-4-5 trục luôn , ai thấy ngon em thương mại tất.

----------


## occutit

Thế thì anh Nam làm nốt bộ ASM98AC-H100 luôn cho nó đẹp đời. Em có 2 bộ, dư 1 bộ không biết làm gì hết  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

mua chi , em còn 3 cái harmonic có mặt con lăn nè , cần thì hốt thêm bộ 66 nữa thì ok quá rồi hahahhaaaaa.

----------


## occutit

Ôi. Thế 98-H100 bị ế hàng rồi. hu hu.

----------


## occutit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=8FKmuB8_JvQ  Tốc độ của Alpha 66 kéo 3 đầu đây ạ  :Smile: ) vitme bước 5 thì phải. Của Bác writewin làm  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

> Mấy con Alpha step đã đi theo một anh trai đẹp rồi ạ. Lát nữa em phải đi ăn mừng vụ bị ban nick. He he.


A giai đẹp nào có phúc thế nhỉ  :Big Grin: 
A giai mới được tiếp đạn cái choi liền hỉ...

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## im_atntc

> Ôi. Thế 98-H100 bị ế hàng rồi. hu hu.


Bác cho em cái giá đi, xem có ế hàng ko hehe

----------


## writewin

cái này thuộc hàng khá kịch độc nên ko dùng mua về sưu tầm cũng có giá của nó, ko lo ế đâu, cho cái hình và cái giá luôn nhé ^^

ai za cái video vừa chích thuốc lắc cho em nó, gục như điên ^^, ailfa 66 tốc độ 10k gia tốc 1k5 vis me 16 bước 5 ^^

----------

